# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding -  Volume 3 - Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης

## Polyneikos

*Εισαγωγή στο Bodybuilding -  Volume 3
*
*Did you ever want it,did you want it bad..?*

*- Αυτό το κείμενο μας αποτελεί συνέχεια του προηγούμενου. Από το σημείο, λοιπόν, που σταματήσαμε θα πιάσουμε το νήμα για τη συνέχεια με μια εισαγωγή.

*

Οι περισσότεροι αθλητές σωματικής διάπλασης πηγαίνουν στο γυμναστήριο για να διαπιστώσουν πόσα σετ μπορούν να εκτελέσουν. Πόση ώρα μπορούν, δηλαδή,να "ταλαιπωρήσουν" τον εαυτό τους -ασκοπα- ,στο χρόνο και το χώρο αυτό.
Τους διαφεύγει, ασφαλώς,το στοιχείο ότι το Bodybuilding δεν είναι aerobic και δεν είναι διαγωνισμός αντοχής.
Επ' ουδενί, ωστόσο, αυτό δεν πρέπει να μας απαλλάξει από το στρατηγικό προβληματισμό σε δύο τομείς.
Ο πρώτος είναι προφανής. Πρόκειται για Αναερόβια προπονηση. Στον αντίποδα, δηλαδή,του aerobic και εν γένει των αθλημάτων αντοχής. Θα τολμουσαμε μάλιστα να δηλώσουμε ότι το άθλημα της σωματοδομησης δεν εμπεριέχει κανένα στοιχείο αντοχής. Αυτό θα ήταν αντίφαση.
Είναι πολλοί που αποτυγχάνουν να κατανοήσουν ότι η μεγάλη εικόνα του αθλήματος απαρτίζεται από δύο παράγοντες. Παράγοντες ίδιας αξίας.
Ο πρώτος είναι, ασφαλώς, ό,τι συνιστά τα ερεθίσματα εντός του γυμναστηρίου. Η προπόνηση δηλαδή.
Ο δεύτερος, είναι η αποχή μεταξυ των μυϊκών ερεθισμάτων ή η ανάρρωση. Η ίδια η προπόνηση, υπενθυμίζουμε, δεν παράγει μυϊκή ανάπτυξη όμως διεγείρει τους μηχανισμούς του οργανισμού που ευθύνονται για αυτήν.

*Ας περάσουμε τώρα στην προπόνηση.*
Η σχέση μεταξύ της εντατικής άσκησης και ανάπτυξης μυών πέρα και πάνω απ'τα φυσιολογικά όρια, είναι ένα γεγονός επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένο τουλάχιστον για δεκαετίες και κατανοητό, πλήρως, από ορισμένους ανθρώπους. Εμείς, γράφουμε για τους υπόλοιπους.
Η ανθρώπινη γνώση είναι ιεραρχικά δομημένη πάνω σε μια βάση θεμελιωδών αρχών και κανόνων οι οποίοι πρέπει, πρώτα, να γίνουν κατανοητοί πριν προχωρήσουμε στη λογική κλίμακα. Ο λόγος που τόσοι πολλοί αποτυγχάνουν στους στόχους τους είναι η αποτυχία να κατανοήσουν ότι η επιστημολογία της προπονητικής του αθλήματος έχει κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες.

*Αυτοί, σχετίζονται, κυρίως, με τις έννοιες 1- Ένταση, 2- Όγκος (διάρκεια της άσκησης) και 3- Συχνότητα.*

Βλέπετε,οι περισσότεροι αντιλαμβάνονται την ανάπτυξη μυϊκότητας ως μία αισθητική προσαρμογή και με αυτό εννοούμε τη βελτίωση της εμφάνισης. Ασφαλώς,η φύση δεν "ενδιαφέρεται"καθόλου για αυτό. Η ανάπτυξη μεγαλύτερων μυών αντιπροσωπεύει, για τον οργανισμό σας, "αμυντική λειτουργία" που το σώμα αναπτύσσει για να προστατέψει τον εαυτό του. Σκοπός είναι να θωρακιστει από μελλοντικές επιθέσεις υψηλής έντασης στρες προερχόμενο από υψηλής έντασης Αναερόβια προπονηση.
Ας περάσουμε, τώρα,να δούμε τί σημαίνει πρακτικά η άνωθεν δήλωση. Με κάθε επιπλέον σετ που εκτελούμε κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης δημιουργούμε μια ολοένα και αυξανόμενη ανάλωση κεφαλαίου,των βιοχημικών πόρων που απαρτίζουν το περιορισμένο απόθεμα ανάρρωσης.
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ο οργανισμός να εξαντλεί τις δυνάμεις του για να αναπληρώσει όσο από το απόθεμα αναλώθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης,με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει επάρκεια για το περαιτέρω. Για το χτίσιμο, δηλαδή, μυϊκού ιστού. Έτσι,η υπεραντισταθμιση που επιδιώκουμε,με τη μορφή της μυϊκής υπερτροφίας, είναι αδύνατο να προκύψει, παρά μόνο και εκεί οδηγούνται οι περισσότεροι,με τη χρήση ολοένα και αυξανόμενης ως και εφιαλτικης ποσότητας αναβολικών- στεροειδών και αυξητικής ορμόνης ως αντιστάθμισμα. Υπαινισσομαστε ,ως εκ τούτου, πώς η υπερπροπονηση βρίσκει απάντηση στη χρήση στεροειδών - αναβολικών για αντιστάθμισμα. Αυτό δεν είναι ορθολογικό και έχει τις συνέπειες του.
Η ανάλυση του, έπεται,σε επόμενο άρθρο.

.. Έχει ειπωθεί, έχει γραφτεί και από εμάς, ότι η προπόνηση που αφορά το Bodybuilding δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική. Αυτό υπονοεί ότι είναι μια, σχεδόν, αυτόματη διαδικασία. Πηγαίνουμε, απλώς,στο γυμναστήριο,"σηκώνουμε βάρη", ακολουθούμε και ένα "καλό" πρόγραμμα διατροφής και όλα θα δουλέψουν υπέρ μας. Όπως, εντούτοις, πολλές δραστηριότητες αθλητικές ή μη, δεν είναι όσο απλό ζήτημα φαίνεται. Η αποτελεσματική- παραγωγική προπονηση απαιτεί ειλικρινή και ει δυνατόν,να αγουμε είς πέρας αντικειμενική αξιολόγηση προόδου. Είναι αδηριτη ανάγκη να γίνει και αν όχι από τον ίδιο τον αθλητή, τότε απ'τον προπονητή του. Επιβάλλεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις το νου σου για να καταλάβεις τί εμποδίζει την πρόοδο."Κανένα πρόβλημα δε μπορεί να επιλυθεί στο ίδιο επίπεδο της συνείδησης που το δημιούργησε".Δε μπορούμε δηλαδή να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης όπως τη στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε.
Ας κάνουμε εδώ, μια αναφορά στις παράπλευρες προσαρμογές της προπόνησης με αντίσταση, ακριβώς,από το σημείο που είχαμε σταθεί. Είδαμε τις νευρικές, είδαμε τις μυϊκές προσαρμογές,ας δούμε τώρα και τις παράπλευρες και συνεχίζουμε.
Πρωταρχικός στόχος στην προπόνηση είναι η πρόκληση νευρομυικων προσαρμογών και η βελτίωση της μυϊκής μάζας, δύναμης, ισχύος και αντοχής. Κάποιες παράπλευρες προσαρμογές προκαλούνται όμως και στα υποστηρικτικά συστήματα της μυϊκής προσπάθειας όπως στο μεταβολικό,το σκελετικό,το καρδιαγγειακό και το ορμονικό.

*1. Μεταβολικές προσαρμογές.*

Με την προπόνηση αντίστασης, έχουμε πρόκληση μηδαμινων προσαρμογών στην πυκνότητα του τριχοειδους δικτύου, στην πυκνότητα των μιτοχονδρίων και στην ενζυματική τους δραστηριοτητα.. Αύξηση του μεγέθους των μυϊκών ινών, σημαίνει αύξηση της περιοχής που κάθε τριχοειδες αγγείο πρέπει να αρδεύει και να τροφοδοτεί.
Με προπονηση υψηλής έντασης και χαμηλού όγκου, μειώνεται ο αριθμός των τριχοειδών αγγείων ανά μυϊκή ίνα, ενώ, αντίθετα προπονηση χαμηλής έντασης και μεγάλου όγκου αυξάνεται. Προπόνηση με βάρη που συνοδεύεται από υπερτροφία έχει ασήμαντη επίδραση στη δραστηριότητα των ενζύμων τόσο του αεροβιου όσο και του αναεροβιου μεταβολισμού. Ασήμαντη επίδραση φαίνεται να έχει στις μυϊκές αποθήκες της Τριφωσφορικης Αδενοσίνης και φωσφοκρεατινης, ενώ παρατηρείται αύξηση του μυϊκού γλυκογόνου.

*2. Με την προπόνηση αντίστασης* ισχυροποιούνται τα οστά,οι σύνδεσμοι και οι τένοντες. Τα οστά προσαρμόζονται αυξάνοντας την πυκνότητα τους για να αντιμετωπίσουν τις αυξημένες απαιτήσεις της μυϊκής υπερτροφίας και των μεγαλύτερων δυνάμεων και επιβαρύνσεων. Ανάλογες προσαρμογές παρατηρούνται στους συνδέσμους και τους τένοντες. Η υπερτροφία, όμως,των τενόντων και των συνδέσμων καθώς και η αύξηση της οστικής πυκνότητας απαιτούν πάνω από 12 εβδομάδες, δηλαδή, περισσότερο χρόνο απ'ό,τι απαιτείται για τη μυϊκή υπερτροφία.

*3. Καρδιαγγειακές προσαρμογές.*

Η προπόνηση αντίστασης έχει μικρή επίδραση στην καρδιακή συχνότητα,την αρτηριακή πίεση,την καρδιακή παροχή,τον όγκο παλμού και τη VO2max.
Κατά την έντονη άσκηση με βάρη προκαλείται έκκριση ορμονών και ιδιαίτερα της τεστοστερόνης,της αυξητικής ορμόνης (GH) και του ινσουλινοεξαρτώμενου παράγοντα 1 (IGF -1).
Εν περιληψει,η έντονη προπόνηση εκτός από νευρομυικες προσαρμογές, προκαλεί και άλλες παράπλευρες. Οι προσαρμογές αυτές αφορούν στο μεταβολικό,στο καρδιαγγειακό, στο σκελετικό και στο ορμονικό σύστημα.





*Επιλογικά:*
Τώρα που φτάσαμε στο τέλος αυτής της ενημέρωσης και πριν κλείσουμε τις χρήσιμες, εικάζουμε, αυτές πληροφορίες, είναι απαραίτητο να γνωρίζετε και μια άλλη παράμετρο. Οι περισσότεροι αθλητές αποτυγχάνουν στην επίτευξη των στόχων και επιδιώξεων τους καθώς οδηγούνται από καθαρή παρόρμηση και έχοντας κατά νου ότι αν επιμείνουν αρκετά,αν υπομείνουν με προσήλωση το ένα σετ μετά το άλλο σε καθημερινή βάση και στο τέλος του δρόμου, τελικά, πρέπει να πετύχουν. Ξέρετε πόσες αποτυχίες κρύβονται πίσω από αυτή την προσέγγιση? Όλες! Κάθε μία από αυτές.
Διότι είναι η ανθρώπινη φυσιολογία που καθορίζει τις προϋποθέσεις της μυϊκής υπερτροφίας. Οι ευχές,τα όνειρα,οι ελπίδες,οι προσδοκίες και όλη η προσήλωση τους δεν επαρκούν για να προκληθεί μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.
Εδώ και κλείνουμε.

----------

